# Betta scratch?



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

I was out for a couple of hours and just got home to discover some kind of (scratch?) on my poor betta's head. Is he going to be ok? It's nothing serious right?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup, looks to me like he just scratched his head on something....look over his decor for any sharp edges, remove whatever he could have scraped himself on, and just keep his water clean and warm....a little Aquarium salt wouldn't hurt either  He should be just fine.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

I had the same thing happen with one of my guys. I took out my plastic grassy plant & he healed up & is fine now. I learned you have to watch what types of plants u put in with them their bodies are easily scratched by sharp plants & decor.


----------

